# Citrus pre wash and no rinse



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

During the winter months is it worth using citrus pre wash in a hand sprayer before following up with ONR?

I was thinking spray and leave to dwell for 5-10 mins to loosen up the dirt and grime and then follow up with the ONR. 

Or is this step not required at all and defeats the point of ONR?

Any thoughts?

All the best


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Dont think the pre wash step is required.

Spray with ONR, leave to dwell should loosen the dirt fine.
Also would have throught you would need to rinse the pre wash off which defeats the purpose of ONR to be honest.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I tried this once in my early days of using ONR and it had no real benefit. Better just to stick with the ONR.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Allowing ONR its dwell time will achieve desired effect. It's probably a better
winter cleaner than a summer one  Just ensure that if there's salt present
it has enough liquid to fully dissolve.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------

